# The Goat Dairy Project in Grenada - video/photos



## imported_goathiker (Oct 7, 2011)

While on a recent Caribbean adventure (Feb 2012) to Grenada with a few of my ham radio buddies I discovered this really neat 'Goat Dairy Project' by bumping into Christine Curry who started it in 2008. Both being interested in goats we immediately bonded and the next day I visited The Grenada Goat Dairy Project (TGD) upon which I briefly interviewed her and shot this video. Her Goat Dairy project is most interesting in how it's helping rebuild a nation by teaching local farmers about raising goats and dairy farming processes ...one goat at a time! Fun story!

[youtube:2dyggi04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbCysm0PADY&feature=youtu.be[/youtube:2dyggi04]

Photos - Picasa WebAlbum: http://tinyurl.com/7szjagg

I saw a lot of familiar faces amongst these goats. One goat in particular has a hair do that reminded of Peanut's brother who was named Elvis for good reason. Yet another looked like Rooster's cousin with a beige coat instead of black? Because TGD's goal is improving their economy they're feeding their goats a balanced diet of top quality 'goat greens' to get the best dairy product (sweet milk) possible as apposed to letting the goats just forged their way through countryside jungle.

Interestingly every one of the Caribbean Islands I've visit over the past few years has feral goats running loose. Left over from when the Spanish were exploring these waters. It's said they left these goats, pigs and some poultry off so they'd have fresh meat upon return. The TGD's goats in no way look like the skinny-ragged feral goats I seen. Christine's goats are well fed, much loved and the picture of health. I was sadly unable to sample any of their highly prized goat cheese as they were sold out! An indicator of it's popularity!

It made me appreciate my 'boys' a little more when I got home. Although Rooster and Peanut don't give milk they do provide great trail companionship, not to mention hauling some of my gear and an endless source of entertainment! 
Goat's are just really neat people in my book! 

Cheers, Steve/Rooster & Peanut ...Monument, Colorado

edited by admin 3/13/12


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice job with the video. Inspirational story!


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

You did a fabulous job! What a great job they are doing there. I loved the fuzzy-topped goat!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

That's so awesome!


----------

